# What are the impacts of remote education on medical students?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Nothing is certain for now with new variants of the virus emerging; hence all the students need to get ready for remote education. Undoubtedly, remote education in the medical field has a severe impact on health care education which demands practical experience, yet it is the truth that we all have to digest.


----------

